# Short Term Condo Rental near Bangla Rd, Phuket



## samsterdam (Jul 12, 2018)

Apologies if this is not the place for this question, but does anybody know of any short term (1 to 4 month) condo rentals around Bangla Rd. in Phuket? I've just booked flights to Phuket, arriving beginning of October and would prefer to line everything up before arriving. 

Thanks in advance! 

Sam


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Best to rent in person after you see them.

Get a hotel for a few days and look around for one you like.


----------

